

Show HN: A better to-do list (based on thedailymuse post) - donutdan4114
http://1-3-5.com

======
joneil
I really, really like this.

Thanks for making it, and thanks for putting it on github too. It's the sort
of thing that's so simple that it's not really that a big enough thing to make
a business off, so nobody puts much effort into it.

But you've done a really nice implementation and shared it with the world, so
thanks!

~~~
donutdan4114
Thanks, glad you appreciate it!

------
habitue
Please guys, don't make the word "beautiful" into marketing-ese by overusing
it (a la "revolutionary").

Yes your site looks nice, let people who visit it use that word to describe it
if they choose, don't shove it down their throat.

------
thyrsus
For me, works in Windows Chrome 26.0.1410.43, but not in IE 10.0.9200.16521
nor (Fedora) Firefox 19.0.2

~~~
donutdan4114
Works for me in FF, any console errors thrown? You can submit a bug on GitHub
and I'll take care of it.

